# Water Buffalo Handle Coffee Scoop



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I just finished this coffee scoop. The handle is Asian Water Buffalo.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Let's try again!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

those are cool, I need one 

not sure my Wife would go for it, we keep our scoop in the coffee can, maybe take a keychain ring then I could hang it up


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice scoop Tails!! I like that Water Buffalo!!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice, I've been wanting to try some of those out.


----------

